# Weiter anglerfeindliche Politik in Schleswig Holstein durch fast alle Parteien?



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2017)

Redaktionell






*Weiter anglerfeindliche Politik in Schleswig Holstein durch fast alle Parteien?​*

Ein Kommentar
*Auf Grund einer Erinnerung auf meinem Facebookprofil heute morgen zum "Offenen Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch"", hier ein kurzer Rückblick zur Angelpolitik in Schleswig Holstein der vergangenen 365 Tage. 

Tolle Gewässer - Schlechte Angelpolitik?*


Es war vor genau einem Jahr, als der offene Brief kam, der sich darüber beschwerte, dass die Kutterkäptns von SPD-Politikern ausgeschlossen wurden von den Gesprächen, die sie mit am meisten betrafen:
 Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt! Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch"


Anglerfeindin Rodust, EU-Angeordnete (SPD), berief einen "Runden Tisch" zum Thema Dorsch ein und hatte die Kutterkäptns, die es mit am meisten betrifft, gleich erstmal ausgesperrt..

*Und die weiteren Parteien und Politiker aus Schleswig Holstein - aktuell?*
Drückt die Anglerfeindin, Umweltministerin Hendricks (SPD), als "Abschiedsgeschenk" noch das Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt durch, bevor eine neue Regierung oder eine Neuwahl ohne sie kommt und fügt so Schleswig Holstein weiteren Schaden zu???

Dass Anglerfeindin Hagedorn (SPD), die dieses (in meinen Augen) anglerfeindliche Horrorfrauentrio der SPD für Angler komplett macht (ihr Auftritt auf der ANGLERDEMO in Fehmarn: Komplettvideo Anglerdemo gegen Angelverbote - Podiumsdiskussion), dafür auf den ersten Listenplatz der SH-SPD bei der Bundestagswahl kam, spricht auch Bände. 

Diese 3 anglerfeindlichen Damen verstanden sich damals ja auch mehr als gut mit der Präsidentin des DAFV (siehe Video Anglerdemo Heiligenhafen), Dr. Happach-Kasan (FDP) aus Schleswig Holstein.

Kein Wunder, da damals ja der DAFV mit Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan (FDP) schon im Vorfeld der Verhandlungen einknickte und Verständnis für Angelverbote unter entsprechenden Bedingungen an das anglerfeindliche Damentrio der SPD zusagte:






Ob Ingo Gädechens (CDU), der direkt gewählte Wahlkreisabgeordnete von Ostholstein hier nur vordergründig anglerfreundlich war bei seinem Einsatz gegen das Angelverbot, wird sich in den kommenden Verhandlungen zum Baglimit zeigen. Denn da ist ein Unionsminister (Schmidt, CSU) federführend.

Meine Befürchtung:
Auch die Union wird am Ende hier beim Baglimit die Angler genauso verraten und verarschen, wie es die SPD  beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt getan hat. 


Schleswig Holstein ist eh voll von Leuten, die Angler verraten und verarschen. Wer als Angler in Schleswig Holstein die FDP wählte, bekam zum Dank den C+R-Verbotsminister Habeck von den GRÜNEN für seine FDP-Stimme in der Jamaika-Koalition. 
Bis heute hörte man nichts von den damals versprochenen und im Koalitionsvertrag festgehaltenen Gesprächen zum Thema Regelung des C+R-Verbotes. 

In Schleswig Holstein haben also bisher folgende Parteien anglerfeindlich agiert oder Angler verraten:
GRÜNE
SPD
FDP
CDU

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Rheinangler (26. September 2017)

*AW: Weiter anglerfeindliche Politik in Schleswig Holstein durch fast alle Parteien?*

....ist doch schon ganz klar was passieren wird. 

Mutti braucht grün und gelb, damit Sie Ihre Machtgeilheit und Lust nach persönlich geleiteten Entscheidungen weiter ungestört ausleben kann. 

Grün wird "seine" Kompetenzministerien einfordern und natürlich bekommen. Was das für alle Naturnutzer (incl. uns Anglern) bedeutet, kann man erahnen. Die roten Damen waren schon Kappes - wenn jetzt grün das sagen in "unseren Bereichen" bekommt, wird es alles andere als besser. Mir graust davor


----------

